# VIDEO of Quiz in his Obedience Debut!



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wonderful!! Congratulations !!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yeah Quiz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Amazing and inspiring! 

BTW, does his tail ever get tired? If we could only harness the energy of his tail we wouldn't have an energy shortage.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Good going Quiz! I love that his tail never stopped wagging once. It's clear that he loves doing it.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

mdoats said:


> Good going Quiz! I love that his tail never stopped wagging once. It's clear that he loves doing it.


Heehee... yeah, he sure does have Happy Tail! :


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a joy to watch!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations! It's obvious he really enjoys obedience. Brings back distant memories of when I competed with my first golden, Casey.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Good Job Quiz n Mom! Both of you are having fun n winning! WooHoo!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

That was great. Unfortunately right now, that is only something I can dream about!!!
Congratulations Quiz and Mom!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WAY to GO, Team Quiz! What a happy working guy he is. Congratulations!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations to you and Quiz. It is easy to see that alot of work has gone into making Quiz the amazing dog that he is so well done!!!

What's next for Team Quiz??


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awesome!!!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Woohoo! I don't know anything about obedience but Quiz looks great!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Great attention! Brings back memories for me too! He obviously loves it so.
Congratulations!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Quiz looked fantastic!!!  As I've said to you before... I don't have the patience to train the kind of precision you do... but it sure is a thrill to watch!!!!! You guys definately earned every point!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What an awesome team! Congrats to you both!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

You are a fantastic team! I never tire of watching you two together. 

Now... when are you two going to start DANCING together?! He's got all that BOING! Work it baby! hehe!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on the big win to you and Quiz.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok...sorry Steph for the delayed response. I wasn't able to watch all of them but I caught bits and pieces of them. 
QUIZ AND YOU LOOKED GREAT!!!!!! 

Your rings are TOTALLY different then what we have...but outdoor ones kinda suck! LOL...but Congrats again...too bad you didn't have maybe that half a point to go HIT...it's ok..you've got MANY more roads and paths ahead of you guys. Good luck and have fun with it, oh yeah, not TOO much fun...lol...nahhh, have ALL THE FUN you want!! 

-Team Maddie and Caryn


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Quiz looked fantastic!!!  As I've said to you before... I don't have the patience to train the kind of precision you do... but it sure is a thrill to watch!!!!! You guys definately earned every point!!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


Thanks, Julie! It was really fun to have all the years (literally!) of training pay off in the ring!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I just finished watching these videos and wow, let me tell you, I am amazed. Totally fantastic performance. Congratulations.


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, I'm impressed! Those sits are so instant, and he's so happy. I only watched the last video (I figured it was the best since you had the highest score). Do you know what you got the 1 point off for? Congrats on the CD. When are you going for the CDX?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

SadieBodean said:


> Wow, I'm impressed! Those sits are so instant, and he's so happy. I only watched the last video (I figured it was the best since you had the highest score). Do you know what you got the 1 point off for? Congrats on the CD. When are you going for the CDX?


Well, here's the thing about the one point off... The judge announced during awards that it would've been a 200, but I didn't return to full heel position after the stand for exam. Everyone I was with said I absolutely did - and it even looks that way in the video! It was suggested that they don't like to award HIT out of Novice and that's why she dinged me an entire point. The woman who took HIT had a 199.5 from either Open or Utility, not sure which ring.

As for Open... his hardest thing is a tight hold on the dumbbell, which I'd really like to have. That's what's slowing us down. He's got the rest of it already! I figure we'll go in for Open the first quarter of next year. I'll probably take some time off from focusing on obedience so we can get back into agility. I'd taken time off agility to focus on obedience, but my agility friends miss me!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I'd taken time off agility to focus on obedience, but my agility friends miss me!


We doooo!  Let me know which shows you're doing!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> We doooo!  Let me know which shows you're doing!


Awwwww... thanks!

I'm thinking I'll try and do mostly ASCA and NADAC to I can veto his potential desire to skip the whole stop-on-the-contacts thing! Once that's no longer an issue, we may test our paw at AKC Excellent! :hide:


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I loved Quiz's video. It is obvious he loves it, and that you have spend lots of time with him. Gives us something to shoot for with Tucker's training. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## maiapup (Nov 22, 2007)

What a thrill to watch! Even moreso because of your training philosophy (you know all those people who say you can't train positively and get high scores). Amazingly gorgeous and awesome job by you both!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

maiapup said:


> What a thrill to watch! Even moreso because of your training philosophy (you know all those people who say you can't train positively and get high scores). Amazingly gorgeous and awesome job by you both!


THANK YOU!  Yeah, I love that we did it with positive training!


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations! Obviously you spend a great deal of time with him and he obviously enjoys it. He listens better than my kids do! LOL. And don't even get me started on any of my dogs. Their attention spans would have lasted about 15 seconds!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

_







_


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

I just looked at your video from Memorial Day weekend. What a great working dog, that quiz! I have to compliment you on your handling skills. You really did a great job of keeping an obviously high energy dog under control. A lot of people don't realize how to use their time in between exercises. I like that you did left turns to get set up. Very nice!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Soda said:


> I just looked at your video from Memorial Day weekend. What a great working dog, that quiz! I have to compliment you on your handling skills. You really did a great job of keeping an obviously high energy dog under control. A lot of people don't realize how to use their time in between exercises. I like that you did left turns to get set up. Very nice!


Thank you! The judge pretty much said the same thing, that she knew how much I had to "handle" my dog while in the ring. It was a much appreciated comment, as it yours!

Yeah, I'm the queen of turning into him to set up for things!


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

Was that Mrs. Alverez? (excuse spelling!)

I do that will both of mine for different reasons. It reminds Tally not to forge and keeps Rusty's focus. I think how we help our teams flow to the next exercise is pretty important and is a good skill to have.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Soda said:


> Was that Mrs. Alverez? (excuse spelling!)
> 
> I do that will both of mine for different reasons. It reminds Tally not to forge and keeps Rusty's focus. I think how we help our teams flow to the next exercise is pretty important and is a good skill to have.


Yup. Rosalie Alvarez! Her husband was judging Rally in the ring next door.

I absolutely agree on the transitions between exercies. To me, the time in the ring is all one big exercise... one flows right to the next and my job is to remain connected with my dog the entire time!


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

The Alvarez judges are awesome! Hard to get for shows since they are in demand.


----------

